# Jobs bei Canyon / Ansprechpartner für User aus dem Forum



## Personal_Canyon (23. September 2010)

Hallo!

Ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen, mich als Personalleiter der Canyon Bicycles GmbH vorzustellen.

Ich habe diesen Account eingerichtet, so dass mich die Biker hier im Forum direkt ansprechen können, wenn es denn Fragen zu Vakanzen gibt oder generell Interesse an Canyon als Arbeitgeber exisitiert.

Darüberhinaus werde ich regelmäßig unsere offenen Stellen hier posten um Euch auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Gerne könnt ich mich auch zu generellen Personalthemen ansprechen, ich werde allerdings keine Rechtsberatung anbieten.

Im Anhang findet Ihr ein pdf für die Vakanz des Store Managers im Canyon.home in Koblenz.

Alle weiteren Stellen verlinke ich einfach, auf unserer HP ist alles auf dem aktuellen Stand.

http://www.canyon.com/ueber_canyon/jobs.html

Ich möchte auch darauf hinweisen, dass wir verschiedene Berufe, unter anderem eben auch Zweiradmechaniker, ausbilden.

So, dann wünsch ich viel Spaß beim Stöbern und hoffe auf zahlreiche Resonanz!

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## JuergenM. (23. September 2010)

Super Idee. Die meisten Hersteller haben sich hier zurück gezogen, was auch teilweise Verständlich ist. Ohne jemanden nahe treten zu wollen!

Warum kann Koblenz nicht hier im Süden sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (24. September 2010)

Personal_Canyon schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Account eingereicht



Scheint ja ziemlich bürokratisch abzugehen bei Canyon, wenn da Accounts nicht einfach "angelegt" oder "eingerichtet" werden, sondern erstmal "eingereicht" werden müssen 

Herzlich Willkommen. Gute Idee der Account.


----------



## Personal_Canyon (24. September 2010)

Hi!

ich denke viele würden sich wundern wie locker man bei Canyon mit den Kollegen umgehen kann. Wie im Bike Shop, nur eben etwas größer. Und mein Schreibfehler zeigt dass bei Canyon auch nur Menschen arbeiten) Ich habe den Hinweis verstanden und gelobe Besserung!

Ich hoffe, dass wir auf diesem Wege auch die Biker ansprechen können, die Biken als Lebensstil sehen. Nur so können wir in der Zukunft sehr gute Produkte entwickeln, auch wenn wir natürlich nicht immer jedermanns Geschmack treffen werden.

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Oshiki (24. September 2010)

Ich bin dafür Koblenz in das Allgäu zu verlegen


----------



## MissGin (24. September 2010)

ich finde Koblenz sollte bleiben wo es ist


----------



## Drakush (24. September 2010)

So seh ich das auch  

Bewerbung liegt euch vor! 

Super Sache das ganze hier 


Gruß Darius


----------



## jeto (24. September 2010)

Ich hätte da meine Frau als Navision Programmiererin zu verkaufen. Bietet ihr auch Homeoffice an .


----------



## Personal_Canyon (24. September 2010)

Hi!

Also den Unternehmensstandort zu verlagern überschreitet leider Kompetenzen.

Den Wohnsitz zu verlagern ist natürlich immer mit Risiken verbunden. Aber eben auch mit Chancen. Letztlich eine nicht ganz einfache Entscheidung. Ich habe es gemacht und bin jetzt 400 km aus der Heimat entfernt und habe es noch keine Sekunde bereut!

Also das mit dem Homeoffice wird als 100% Lösung nicht funktionieren, da viel Abstimmungsarbeit mit den Fachabteilungen zu leisten ist. Code zuhause zu schreiben an mehreren Tagen pro Woche wäre eine Überlegung wert.

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Board-Raider (24. September 2010)

ich hatte mich bei euch als Entwicklungsingenieur für MTB's beworben allerdings leider gestern eine Absage erhalten...

meine Bewerbung hatte ich in der "Sie-Form" erstellt.
Ich weiß, dass bei Canyon im gesamten Unternehmen "Du" angesagt ist, was ich auch nur befürworten kann 

Dennoch erachte ich es für normal, dass man im Erstkontakt bei einer Bewerbung in schriftlicher Form "Sie" schreibt.
Wie hättet ihr es denn gerne. Ist sicherlich für viele interessant die sich bewerben möchten.

Bei bedarf gerne neue Ingenieursstellen anbieten, ich bin nach wie vor an einer solchen Stelle interessiert


----------



## Personal_Canyon (24. September 2010)

Hi!

Also bei uns darfst DU gerne das "Du" verwenden! Wird auch bei uns im Unternehmen so gelebt, also keine Scheu.

Die Suche nach den Ingenieuren ist so eine Sache. Wir wollen natürlich die echten Biker ahebn, auf der anderen Seite war die Stelle an Young Professionals bis Seniors gerichtet, die Erfahrungen im Leichtbau und speziell Faserverbundwerkstoffen mitbringen. Und es waren eben einige Bewerbungen dabei, die speziell dazu sehr umfassende Kenntnisse belegt haben.

Aber ich kann es ja verraten: im nächsten Jahr wird es wohl noch eine Ausschreibung für die Ingenieure geben. Allerdings steht noch nicht fest ob MTB oder RR. Die Anforderungen werden sicher ähnlich sein, da das Thema Carbon ja auch langsam aber sicher in allen Bereichen des MTBs Einzug hält und man wahrscheinlich in 5 Jahren um einen Carbon DHler als Hersteller nicht mehr umhin kommt.

Ich kann also nur empfehlen die Website aufmerksam zu verfolgen, im Zweifelsfall fragt ihr mich einfach direkt was so in der Zukunft kommen könnte.

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (24. September 2010)

Hast eine PN


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. September 2010)

Kurze Frage an euch:

Wie sieht es bei euch mit einem Vorpraktikum für das Maschinenbaustudium aus?

gruß Tobias


----------



## Personal_Canyon (27. September 2010)

Hallo!

Es kommt darauf an, welche Inhalte erlernt werden sollen. Normalerweise sollen die MBler das Feilen, Stanzen, Biegen, Drehen oder ähnliches lernen. Wenn das so ist, dann muss ich wohl absagen, denn wir haben keinen Maschinenpark, der dies ermöglichen würde. Sollten andere Inhalte von Interesse sein, so schreib mir einfach ein PN.

VG
Peter


----------



## Sauron1977 (27. September 2010)

Hallo Peter,

ein wenig Schade finde ich es wenn man sich bei euch bewirbt, nach mehreren Wochen keine Absage oder dergleichen bekommt und dann über ein Internetforum mehr durch Zufall liest, dass die Stelle in der Entwicklungsabteilung inzwischen besetzt wurde.  

Gruß Markus


----------



## Personal_Canyon (27. September 2010)

Hallo!

In solchen Fällen muss ich eingestehen, dass der Prozess verbesserungswürdig ist. Ich werde mich auch daran messen lassen, in Zukunft diese Vorgänge im Sinne der Bewerber zu verbessern. 

Ohne dies in irgend einer Weise entschuldigen zu wollen lag es in den letzten Monaten wohl auch daran, dass die Personalabteilung schlicht und ergreifend unterbesetzt war. Ist wie gesagt nicht das Problem der Bewerber und soll auch nicht als Entschuldigung herhalten.

Wir geloben Besserung!!

Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## genervtbin (28. September 2010)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> ein wenig Schade finde ich es wenn man sich bei euch bewirbt, nach mehreren Wochen keine Absage oder dergleichen bekommt und dann über ein Internetforum mehr durch Zufall liest, dass die Stelle in der Entwicklungsabteilung inzwischen besetzt wurde.
> 
> Gruß Markus



Ja, geht mir auch so. Habe mich vor knapp einem Jahr beworben und bis heute nichts gehört. Egal wie unterbesetzt eine Abteilung ist, auch ich habe viel zu tun auf Arbeit, aber JEDER!!! bekommt eine Antwort. Selbst wenn nicht sofort eine Entscheidung getroffen werden kann, dann gebe ich demjenigen einen festen Zeitraum und bitte ihn dann sich erneut zu melden. 
Für Canyon kann ich nur hoffen, dass es jetzt besser läuft, denn einen guten Eindruck hat das Unternehmen bei mir leider nicht hinterlassen.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Personal_Canyon (29. September 2010)

Hallo!

Ich kann natürlich nachvollziehen, dass hier die Bewerber verärgert sind. Zu Recht.

Im Nachhinein kann ich mich nur noch entschuldigen. Ich nutze einfach mal die Gelegenheit und zeige, dass wir es mit Verbesserungen ernst meinen. Folgendes handhabe ich anders:

-die Anforderungsprofile werden wesentl. genauer definiert, damit können wir die Eignung eines Bewerbers/Bewerberin schneller feststellen
- Stellenanzeigen werden nicht mehr so lange online stehen; nach Ablauf eines festgelegten Zeitraumes nehme ich die Anzeige raus und danach werden alle eingegangenen Bewerbungen erstmal komplett bearbeitet
- sollte kein passendes Profil dabei sein werde ich die Anzeige eben nochmal online stellen
-nach Weitergabe der Unterlagen an die Fachabteilung verbleiben nun genau eine Woche um die Unterlagen zu sichten. So vermeiden wir "Bewerbungsleichen" in den Fachabteilungen
- Für die Kommunikation zu den Bewerbern gelten festgelegte Fristen, z.B. Zwischenbescheid innerhalb von 4 Wochen o.ä.

Das sind die Maßnahmen, die wir mit bestehenden Systemen durchführen wollen. Ich hoffe wir können damit den Bewerberanforderungen hinsichtlich der Kommunikation einigermaßen gerecht werden. 

Anregungen hinsichtl. des Prozesses werden gerne entgegengenommen!

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## powderJO (29. September 2010)

beachtlich, dass ein unternehmen gerade im meist nicht sehr offen auftretenden personalbereich dermaßen ungezwungen kommunziert was schiefgelaufen ist und was geändert wird. glückwunsch zum gelungenen einstand hier im forum.


----------



## nadgrajin (30. September 2010)

genervtbin schrieb:


> Ja, geht mir auch so. Habe mich vor knapp einem Jahr beworben und bis heute nichts gehört.



Ein Jahr, das geht noch. Habe letzte Woche eine Absage auf eine Stelle bekommen wo ich mich vor 3 Jahren beworben hatte. Da musste ich erstmal lachen.

Aber wie mein Vorposter schrieb, echt schön das Ihr mit den Problemen so offen umgeht. Sollten mal mehr Firmen machen, glaube das wäre es auf Dauer auch einfacher Bewerber zu finden.


----------



## Personal_Canyon (30. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal wieder was zu den Ausschreibungen loswerden. Demnächst beginnt ja wieder die Saison und wir benötigen noch einige Schrauber verschiedener Quailifkationsstufen. Hier mal die Liste der Stellen, die wir in der Montage besetzen wollen:

2 Endmonteure
4 MA für die Linie
1 MA Gabelmontage
1 MA Laufradbau/Zentrierer
2 Springer

Eine handwerkliche Ausbildung (am liebsten natürlich Zweiradmechaniker) sollte vorhanden sein, umfangreiche Schrauberkenntnisse gepaart mit hohem Qualitätsanspruch an die eigene Arbeit sind ebenso willkommen. In der Vergangenheit haben wir qualifizierten Quereinsteigern nach einer gewissen Zeit auch ermöglicht, bei uns eine Lehre zum Zweiradmachaniker nachzuholen, bzw. als Erstberuf zu erlernen. 

Wenn jemand Fragen zu den einzelnen Tätigkeiten hat, dann scheut Euch bitte nicht mich anzuschreiben. Wenn Ihr Euch sofort bewerben wollt, dann könnt Ihr auch an [email protected] mailen.

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir ein Hallo und vor allem Daumen hoch, dass sich wirklich ein Hersteller mal so nah im Forum präsentiert. Auch ich möchte mich in Zukunft in die Zweiradbranche orientieren. Aktuell schreibe ich meine Diplomarbeit bei einem großen deutschen Automobilkonzern, aber die Vorliebe zum Bike ist einfach wesentlich größer. Ein Posten als Entwicklungsingenieur ist deshalb auch mein Ziel.

Ich habe gelesen, dass auch bei Canyon der Leichtbau speziell mit CFK oberste Prämisse ist. Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, wie genau die Voraussetzungen dazu nun aussehen werden? Wieviel Kenntnis über Faserverbundwerkstoffe muss/sollte man haben? Meine Hochschule hat leider keine derartigen Angebote gehabt, aber ich habe durch andere Projekte und durch ein Wochenendseminar einen recht ordentlichen Einblick in die Thematik bekommen.

Und wie steht um das Verhältnis von Theorie- und Praxiswissen dazu?


----------



## dubbel (7. Oktober 2010)

bist du nicht auch der meinung, dass man sich da eher an die personaler direkt wenden sollte, anstatt das hier breitzutreten?


----------



## Personal_Canyon (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe die Fachkenntnisse speziell bei dieser Stelle so stark betont, weil der Mitarbeiter direkt ein für uns recht wichtiges Projekt bearbeiten muss, welches zudem noch einen sehr engen Zeitplan hat.

Wenn wir für die Personalakquise mehr Zeit gehabt hätten, dann wäre der Weg über Praktikum => Diplom/-Bachelor/-Masterarbeit => Direkteinstieg für qualifizierte Studenten sicher denkbar. In diesem Fall würden theoretische Kenntnisse natürlich erstmal genügen, da wir dann genügend Input geben könnten. Auf der anderen Seite steckt der Teufel im Detail. Gerade theoret. Fachwissen stösst in Detailfragen auf Grenzen und muss dann über Kompromisse gelöst werden.

Ich als Personalleiter (und auch der Leiter F&E) würde mir wünschen, dass Studenten des Maschinenbaus, die fahrradbegeistert sind, einfach auch mal ein Beispiel einer privaten Entwicklung aufzeigen könnten. Da kann der selbst konstruierte Vorbau auch gerne mal aus Stahl sein, solange man erkennt, dass hier mit einer eindeutigen Zielsetzung (Steifigkeit, Leichtbau, Maßhaltigkeit, Integration, Aerodynamik o.ä.) vorgegangen wurde.

Also alles in allem genügen bei genügend Vorlauf und einem Einstieg als Praktikant auch theoretische Kenntnisse, bei Young Professionals müssen zwingend Berufserfahrungen im Bereich Leichtbau / Faserverbund vorhanden sein.

VG
Peter


----------



## nullstein (8. Oktober 2010)

> ...bei Young Professionals müssen zwingend Berufserfahrungen im Bereich Leichtbau / Faserverbund vorhanden sein.



Das ist für mich eine unverständliche Einstellung. Wenn alle Unternehmen so denken, wo sollen denn bitte die ganzen jungen Nachwuchsingenieure erste Berufserfahrungen auf speziellen Gebieten sammeln? Als unterbezahlte Praktikanten nach Abschluss ihres Studiums? Es tut mir sehr leid, aber ich kann das einfach nicht verstehen. 
Das bedeutet für junge Studenten, dass sie sich sehr früh in ihrem Studium auf ein Fachgebiet festlegen müssen, um dann in dieser Branche in Form von Studien-, Diplom-, Bachelor- oder Masterarbeit, Praktika und Werkstudententätigkeit erste Berufserfahrung sammeln können. Denn sonst bleibt ihnen ja offensichtlich der Direkteinstieg als Young Professional (wie ich diese Anglizismen hasse) verwehrt. Flexibilität, Wandlungsfähigkeit und der Blick über den Tellerrand hinaus gehen hierbei verloren.
Ich sage immer zu den Studenten: "Es ist völlig egal welches FEM-,MKS- oder CAD Programm ihr beherscht. Ihr müsst verstehen, was dahinter steckt."
Denn am Ende ist es völlig egal, ob ich als Ingenieur Waschmaschinen, Flugzeuge, Schiffsrümpfe oder Fahrräder entwickel. Die Physik und Mathematik kennt die Unterschiede nicht.


----------



## bikology (8. Oktober 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Das ist für mich eine unverständliche Einstellung. Wenn alle Unternehmen so denken, wo sollen denn bitte die ganzen jungen Nachwuchsingenieure erste Berufserfahrungen auf speziellen Gebieten sammeln? Als unterbezahlte Praktikanten nach Abschluss ihres Studiums? Es tut mir sehr leid, aber ich kann das einfach nicht verstehen.
> Das bedeutet für junge Studenten, dass sie sich sehr früh in ihrem Studium auf ein Fachgebiet festlegen müssen, um dann in dieser Branche in Form von Studien-, Diplom-, Bachelor- oder Masterarbeit, Praktika und Werkstudententätigkeit erste Berufserfahrung sammeln können. Denn sonst bleibt ihnen ja offensichtlich der Direkteinstieg als Young Professional (wie ich diese Anglizismen hasse) verwehrt. Flexibilität, Wandlungsfähigkeit und der Blick über den Tellerrand hinaus gehen hierbei verloren.
> Ich sage immer zu den Studenten: "Es ist völlig egal welches FEM-,MKS- oder CAD Programm ihr beherscht. Ihr müsst verstehen, was dahinter steckt."
> Denn am Ende ist es völlig egal, ob ich als Ingenieur Waschmaschinen, Flugzeuge, Schiffsrümpfe oder Fahrräder entwickel. Die Physik und Mathematik kennt die Unterschiede nicht.




Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## Personal_Canyon (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Um sicherzustellen, dass wir hier alle Ã¼ber dasselbe sprechen, vorab eine BegriffsklÃ¤rung. Young Professional und Direkteinstieg gehen erstmal nicht zusammen, da ein Young Professional bereits Berufserfahrung hat.

Also sprichst Du hier eigentlich Ã¼ber Absolventen und nicht die Young Professionals. Dies nur zur KlÃ¤rung.

Ich habe auch ziemlich deutlich geschrieben, dass wir sehr wohl (und das auch nicht zu knapp!) jungen Menschen in allen Bereichen (nicht nur den Hochschulabsolventen) sehr wohl die Chance geben, bei uns als Einsteiger, Quereinsteiger, auch ohne explizite Berufserfahrung tÃ¤tig zu werden.

Du greifst also hier eine einzige Stellenanzeige heraus und leitest Dir damit ein Gesamtbild der Firma Canyon ab. Nun habe ich ja auch schon des Ãfteren unsere Schuld an schlechten Prozessen eingestanden, dies kann ich allerdings so nicht stehen lassen, da es reines Vorurteil Deinerseits ist! Ohne einen umfassenden Einblick in unser Unternehmen solltest Du solche vorschnellen EindrÃ¼cke eigentlich nochmal Ã¼berdenken.

Letztlich ist Dein Gedankengang ja grundsÃ¤tzlich positiv und alle Ehren wert. Leider kann man als auf Gewinn ausgelegtes Unternehmen nur zu Teilbereichen diese AnsprÃ¼che erfÃ¼llen, da die Konsumenten (und damit meine ich explizit auch Dich) eben nicht 7500â¬ oder mit Ihrer Gesundheit fÃ¼r ein Rad bezahlen wollen, nur weil wir jemandem eine Chance geben wollten. Und um fÃ¼r sich einen Weg zu finden hat man nun mal eben auch die Hochschulen, die aber gerade in den letzten Jahren ja noch viel strikter die Abkehr vom "Blick Ã¼ber den Tellerrand" betrieben haben.

Ich kann es nur nochmal betonen, dass wir viel Wert auf die Leidenschaft fÃ¼rs Rad legen, und deshalb auch oft auf das ein oder andere QuÃ¤ntchen Berufserfahrung verzichten, weil wir wissen, dass die Leidenschaft fÃ¼rs Rad auch sehr gute Arbeitsergebnisse erwirken kann. Aber leider kann ich Deine Vorstellungen von einem Unternehmen nicht verwirklichen, vor allem nicht wenn es um den Bereich Entwicklung und damit um Leib und Leben fÃ¼r die Kunden geht. Wer hier arbeitet sollte im Sinne der Kunden seine persÃ¶nlcihe Orientierung bereits abgeschlossen haben.

Ich finde es aber positiv, dass das Thema hier so offen diskutiert wird. Ich hoffe, der Admin findet es nicht oT, schlieÃlich ist das hier eine JobbÃ¶rse. Deshalb ist fÃ¼r mich jetzt hier "Feierabend".

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (8. Oktober 2010)

Personal_Canyon schrieb:


> Deshalb ist für mich jetzt hier "Feierabend".
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Peter



Ich hoffe das "Feierabend" bezieht sich nur auf das eingeleitete Wochenende. Ich denke auch das die Unterscheidung in Young Professionals und Berufseinsteiger schon sehr deutlich bleiben sollte. Ich würde mich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht als Young Professional einstellen lassen wollen, wenn ich die genauen Strukturen und Prozesse der Produktentstehung nicht ganz genau kenne.

Grundlegend denke ich, dass die meisten hier die Leidenschaft zum Fahrrad mitbringen. Eben nur die einen mehr und die anderen weniger. Die Spreu vom Weizen trennt sich dann wenn die einen im Bereich des "Komponententunings" aktiv sind, sprich welche Komponenten will ich, welche hat die beste Performance und so weiter, und andere eben noch tiefer in die Materie blicken (wollen). Sich eben ein X.0 Schaltwerk anbauen weil eine gewisse Menge Leute dies fährt und begeistert ist kann sicherlich jeder, aber wer wirklich auch sich mal den Kopf drüber zerbricht, warum es so ist, der ist denke ich für die Produktentwicklung durchaus ein fähiger Kandidat (als Berufseinsteiger...).

Ohne jetzt eine 2-Klassen-Hierarchie hier aufbauen zu wollen bin ich einfach ein Mensch, der sich nicht mit Erfahrungen zufrieden gibt. Ich zähle mich eher zur letzteren Kategorie und bin stets auf den Urpfaden vom Fahrrad und dessen Komponenten unterwegs.


----------



## genervtbin (10. Oktober 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Das ist für mich eine unverständliche Einstellung. Wenn alle Unternehmen so denken, wo sollen denn bitte die ganzen jungen Nachwuchsingenieure erste Berufserfahrungen auf speziellen Gebieten sammeln? Als unterbezahlte Praktikanten nach Abschluss ihres Studiums? Es tut mir sehr leid, aber ich kann das einfach nicht verstehen.



für mich auch. alle unternehmen heulen: wir finden keine fachkräfte. aber wenn es darum geht, die jungen absolventen von der theorie in die praxis zu führen, lassen sie gern anderen firmen den vortritt. ja, nichts investieren in junge leute, bitteschön nur deren wissen abschöpfen.


----------



## dubbel (11. Oktober 2010)

genervtbin schrieb:


> für mich auch. alle unternehmen heulen: ...


hast du denn die antwort von Personal_Canyon gelesen? 
auch verstanden?


----------



## Voltage_FR (12. Oktober 2010)

Personal_Canyon schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch darauf hinweisen, dass wir verschiedene Berufe, unter anderem eben auch Zweiradmechaniker, ausbilden.



Hallo Peter,

Wie sieht es denn für 2011 mit Ausbildungsplätzen aus?

Gruß,
Benedikt


----------



## Personal_Canyon (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Benedikt,

für 2011 planen wir mit bisher 9 Ausbildungsplätzen. Folgende Berufe wollen wir ausbilden:

- Zweiradmechaniker
- Bürokaufleute
- Fachkräfte für Lagerlogisitk
- Fachinformatiker Systembetreuung
- Einzelhandelskaufleute


Vielleicht ist ja was für Dich dabei!

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Voltage_FR (13. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ja, wäre schon was dabei.


----------



## Personal_Canyon (24. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

in letzter Zeit war ich mehr mit Interna beschäftigt, jetzt würd ich Euch gerne mal in Erinnerung rufen, dass wir auch wieder/noch eine Menge Personal suchen:

http://www.canyon.com/ueber_canyon/jobs.html

Noch nicht veröffentlicht, aber als Planstelle kann ich auch noch folgende Stellen anbieten:

- Verkaufsberater für unser Service Center, hier suchen wir 3 erfahrene Zweiradmechaniker, die auch gerne telefonieren
- Verkaufsberater für den Showroom in Koblenz

Die beiden Stellen werdet Ihr demnächst auch noch auf unserer Homepage finden.

Wenn Ihr Fragen zu den Ausschreibungen oder zum Arbeiten bei Canyon habt, dann schreibt mir einfach!

Bis dahin

Viele Grüße
Peter Rudolph
Personalleiter


----------



## mtb-freak96 (25. November 2010)

gude
nehmt ihr bei canyon auch schulpraktikas???
würde mich mal interresieren was bei euch so abläuft!


----------



## Personal_Canyon (26. November 2010)

Guten Morgen,

grundsätzlich bieten wir interessierten Schülern gerne ein Praktikum an. Es ist allerdings immer eine Einzelfallentscheidung und kommt auf die Abteilung und den Zeitpunkt an.

Von daher einfach bewerben mit Angabe des Zeitraums und der Wunschabteilung, dann werde ich das prüfen.

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diefrieda (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallo 

Ich bin Benjamin aus den schönen Ruhrgebiet Ich beobachte das schon länger hier....

Ich muss sagen das icvh gerne bei Canyon arbeitenm würde.

Ich muss gestehen das ich nie eine Ausbildung gemacht habe.

Bin nach einen lange Praktikum im Cannondale Store direkt in der Werkstatt gelandet und auch nie wieder weggekommen. Habe schon auch in 2 anderen Betrieben gearbeitet .

Ich bin zur zeit als Werkstattleiter angestellt und führe nun seid ca2 jahren unser Team an und würde mich gerne weiterumschauen bzw es in einen grossen unternehmen versuchen. doch leider muss man eine ausbildung haben umbei euch arbeiten zukönnen....

Für einen guten job würde ich auch dorthin ziehen....

ich arbeite seid ca 9 jahren inden beruf und hoffe doch das ich genug erfahrung mitbringen könnte....


gruss ben

iNTRESSE???


----------



## Personal_Canyon (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Ben,

hast eine PN.

VG
Peter


----------



## Fabs1991 (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
Ich heiße Stephan, ein motivierter Anfänger und sehe das Moutainbiken als Lebensstiel an.

Um nur einmal das Thema Elektronik anzuschneiden.
Kann man sich auch als Elektroniker Bewerben? Ich bin 20 Jahre jung und bin gerade mit meiner Ausbildung (Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik) fertig geworden. Nun steht mir ein Jahresvertrag bevor.

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## julius09 (29. Januar 2011)

wenn ich mal groß bin werde ich auch einmal für canyon arbeiten


----------



## holgair23 (31. Januar 2011)

hallo peter,

ich wollte wissen, ob ich auch mit anfang 30 noch eine ausbildung bei canyon starten kann.

viele grüsse
holger


----------



## dubbel (31. Januar 2011)

das würde ich an deiner stelle etwas umformulieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (31. Januar 2011)

internet hin oder her... ne gescheite(!) bewerbung sollte den interessierten doch wohl möglich sein! was sich manche denken? wahnsinn!
dann verzichtet doch lieber auf diese halbgaren anfragen, die euch als tölpel entlarven und macht´s bitte richtig.


----------



## unchained (31. Januar 2011)

Das denke ich auch immer wieder.  

Schade, wenn manche Firmen dadurch vergrault oder verärgert werden.


----------



## saturno (31. Januar 2011)

holgair23 schrieb:


> hallo peter,
> 
> ich bin fast 34, habe mein langzeitstudium wirtschafts- und sozialwissenschaften letztes jahr abgebrochen und arbeite seit fast 8 jahren in einem, so wie man es heute nennt, prekärem jobverhältnis.
> 
> ...



hättest mal lieber das studium beendet, damit du weisst, was ne richtige bewerbung ist. wer sich so bei einer firme bewirbt, der befindet sich nicht nur im job im momentanen prekären verhältnis.


----------



## holgair23 (31. Januar 2011)

ich danke fürs persönlich werden.
eine ordentliche bewerbung erfolgt für mich auch hier nicht im forum, sondern schriftlich oder per email.


----------



## Yoo Eddy (22. Februar 2011)

Nur mal so zur Info, der gute Peter ist nicht mehr Personaler bzw. Mitarbeiter
bei Canyon


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Februar 2011)

wuas?


----------



## Yoo Eddy (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute eine Mail von Canyon mit dem Wortlaut
"leider ist Herr Rudolph nicht mehr in unserem Hause"
erhalten.
War auch sehr überrascht da ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit
ein persönliches  "Gespräch" mit ihm hatte.

Ist schon ein wenig merkwürdig. Ist wohl doch nicht alles
so "nett" dort in KO.


----------



## hackspechtchen (24. Februar 2011)

Och, ist doch eher normal, dass jemand eine Position nicht vom Einstieg in ein Unternehmen bis zur Rente inne hat, oder? Hin und wieder gibts eben Wechsel, da würde ich nicht grundsätzlich etwas hineininterpretieren.

Aber klar, gute und transparente Kommunikation sieht anders aus. Eine kurze Meldung hier und Übergabe an den neuen Personaler samt Vorstellung hätte sicher nicht weh getan, und die 5 Minuten für ein solches Posting hätten sich vermutlich finden lassen.


----------



## dickerbert (24. Februar 2011)

Sehe ich auch so. Vielleicht hat er von einer anderen Firma einen Firmenwagen geboten bekommen anstelle eines Firmenfahrrads 
Ob er nun seinen Abtritt öffentlich erklärt oder nicht, ist ja seine persönliche Sache. Der Accountname lässt ohnehin einen Personalwechsel problemlos zu. Soll heißen, "Personal_Canyon" ist ja nicht an "Peter" gebunden.


----------



## Personal_Canyon (7. April 2011)

Hallo an die Forumsgemeinde,

kurz zu meiner Person, da ihr ja bis jetzt gewohnt wart von Peter zu lesen. Mein Name ist Robert Brückner und seit Anfang dieser Woche arbeite ich nach einjähriger Unterbrechung wieder für die Firma Canyon. Ich bin im Bereich New Media tätig und werde vorerst diesen Thread betreuen.

Canyon ist auf der Suche nach motivierten und fahrradverrückten Mitarbeitern und hat mehrere Stellen zu besetzen.

Vielleicht ist für den ein oder anderen von euch etwas dabei.
Die vakanten Stellen habe ich unten als PDF angehängt und zusätzlich verlinke ich die Job-Seite auf unserer Homepage.

Bei Fragen, zögert bitte nicht, mich per PN anzuschreiben.


Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Personal_Canyon (7. April 2011)

Und Zweiradmechaniker werden auch noch gesucht.


----------



## Jogi (7. April 2011)

Welcome back, Robert.
Freut mich, dass du wieder "im Boot" bist.


----------



## Personal_Canyon (7. April 2011)

Danke, bin auch froh und freue mich, dass ich sogar wieder erkannt werde. Also dann, auf geht es...


----------



## Sardic (8. April 2011)

Hi,kann man bei euch auch eine Ausbildung oder Duales-Studium machen?


----------



## MTB_Bonsai (14. April 2011)

Hallo Robert, hast eine PN.
Gruß

Daniel


----------



## nixon666 (15. April 2011)

Hi Robert,
bevorzugt Ihr eigentlich Bewerbungen per Email an [email protected] oder auf dem Postweg?

Wie sieht es 2011 mit Jobs in den Bereichen Vertrieb / Marketing und Einkauf aus?

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Personal_Canyon (19. April 2011)

Hallo,

wir bilden in zwei Berufen aus. Ausbildung zum Zweiradmechaniker und zur Fachkraft für Lagerlogistik. 

Ein duales Studium ist momentan nicht möglich.

Im Bereich Vertrieb/Marketing und im Einkauf haben wir gerade keine vakanten Stellen. Sofern sich das ändert, dann werden wir das auf der Homepage und auch hier kommunizieren.

Bewerbungen dürft ihr uns gern auf beiden Wegen zukommen lassen.


Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Robert,


gibt es bei Canyon einen Herrn Hinrich  F in der Produktion wirklich oder habe ich eine Fake Email von ihm bekommen?


Danke und Gruß Torsten


----------



## DirtyRodriguez (13. Mai 2011)

Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> 
> gibt es bei Canyon einen Herrn Hinrich F in der Produktion wirklich oder habe ich eine Fake Email von ihm bekommen?
> ...


 
Hat er eine Spontanbewerbung als dein neuer Schrauber an dich gesendet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo (13. Mai 2011)

DirtyRodriguez schrieb:


> Hat er eine Spontanbewerbung als dein neuer Schrauber an dich gesendet?


So in etwa? Wieso fragst DU?


----------



## DirtyRodriguez (13. Mai 2011)

Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo schrieb:


> So in etwa?


 
Dann ist es ein fake, oder meinst du nicht?


----------



## Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo (13. Mai 2011)

Bist du der Riddler?


----------



## Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo (14. Mai 2011)

Und du bist bei Canyon angestellt?


----------



## Canyon_Support (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Hinrich arbeitet bei uns als Leiter der Produktion. Ist also kein Fake. Er schreibt teilweise manch einen privat an, um neue Leute zu aquirieren.


Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## unchained (27. Mai 2011)

Ah cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buheitel (1. Juni 2011)

Sucht ihr noch Leute für QM?

Gruß, Bernd


----------



## Canyon_Support (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Bernd,

suchen im Moment einen stellv. Teamleiter Qualitätsmanagement

Hab mal die Anzeige von unserer Job-Page eingefügt.

Wofür wir Deine Unterstützung brauchen:

    * Ausbau unseres QM Systems
    * Weiterentwicklung des Reporting Systems
    * Pflege der Projektdokumentation
    * Durchführung von Risikoanalysen
    * Lieferantenentwicklung
    * Reklamationsbearbeitung

Was Dich auszeichnet:

    * Erfolgreich abgeschlossenes Studium oder staatl. gepr. Techniker mit entsprechender Berufserfahrung
    * Zusatzausbildung im QM, z.B. zur Qualitätsfachkraft, zum Qualitätsbeauftragten oder Qualitätsingenieur
    * Mehrjährige Erfahrung im Qualitätswesen
    * Kenntnisse im Leichtbau, insbesondere Verarbeitung von Aluminium und Faserkunststoffverbundwerkstoffen
    * Problemlösungskompetenz
    * Begeisterung für den Radsport
    * Gute Englisch-Kenntnisse in Wort und Schrift
    * Reisebereitschaft
    * Sicherheit im Umgang in MS Office Anwendungen
    * Grundkenntnisse in ERP -Systemen wünschenswert
    * Sachmangelhaftungskenntnisse von Vorteil

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Personal_Canyon (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

für unser Team im Canyon.Home in Koblenz suchen wir nach neuen Mitarbeitern, die sich ebenso wie wir weiterentwickeln möchten, um die Zukunft des Radsports mitzugestalten.

Anbei ein paar im Moment vakante Stellen.

Koordinator/in internationales Marketing
Praktikant/in internationaler Vertrieb
Praktikant/in IT
Stellvertretende/r Teamleiter/in Qualitätsmanagment
Verkaufsberater/in
Verkaufs- und Serviceberater/in
Zweiradmechaniker/in
Zweiradmechaniker/in für Musterräder und Prototypen


Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## CrossX (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo Robert,

nehm ihr auch Praktikanten aus dem Bereich Maschinenbau Fachrichtung Produktentwicklung/Konstruktion?
Im Sommer schreibe ich die letzten Klausuren und suche zur Beendigung meines Bachelorstudienganges noch einen Betriebspraktikumsplatz. Bei Canyon in der Entwicklung zu arbeiten wäre natürlich traumhaft. 
Auf eurer Internetseite habt ihr nur Praktikanten für IT und internationalen Vertrieb. Lohnt sich ne gute Bewerbung trotzdem?

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Canyon_Support (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo Dennis,

eine gute Bewerbung lohnt sich immer.

Habe soeben mit unserem leitenden Entwicklungsingenieur gesprochen und wir suchen auch in diesem Gebiet immer Praktikanten.

Gern darfst Du Deine Bewerbung an 

Canyon Bicycles GmbH
Andrea Krämer
Karl-Tesche-Strasse 12
56073 Koblenz

richten.


Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## unchained (6. Juni 2011)

Das sind ja sehr gute Neuigkeiten . 

Ich studiere Maschinenbau an der FH-Bielefeld mit der Ausrichtung auf Produktions und Kunststofftechnik (Faserverbundwerkstoffe), komme zwar aus Bielefeld, doch die Anreise wäre es mir wert.

Gruß

André


----------



## CrossX (6. Juni 2011)

Dann werd ich das morgen mal fertig machen. 
Geht das direkt an Andrea Krämer? Dann hab ich schon mal ne Ansprechperson. Oder landet das beii dir auf dem Schreibtisch?


----------



## Canyon_Support (6. Juni 2011)

@ Dennis

Sie ist für das Personal zuständig und leitet Deine Bewerbung dann an die richtige Stelle weiter.


Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Reichling-Racer (6. Juni 2011)

Hey Robert,

schön zu wissen das du wieder dabei bist.

Gruß Ahmed


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (7. Juni 2011)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedLabel1985 (8. Juni 2011)

Personal_Canyon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für unser Team im Canyon.Home in Koblenz suchen wir nach neuen Mitarbeitern, die sich ebenso wie wir weiterentwickeln möchten, um die Zukunft des Radsports mitzugestalten.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Robert,

ich komme zwar aus einem ganz anderen Wirtschaftssektor (Gesundheitswesen), interessiere mich trotzdem zunehmend für einen Job in der Bikebranche. Das Hobby zum Beruf machen, ist mein immer wiederkehrender Traum, den ich verwirklichen will. Nur so kann man seinen Job wirklich LIEBEN. Leider bin ich als junger Kerl in die falsche Sparte gegangen. Du weißt ja: Ich war jung und brauchte das Geld 

Kannst du mir sagen ob ich eventuell Chancen bei euch hätte? Bin ausgebildeter Kaufmann im Gesundheitswesen, bin 25 Jahre jung und fahre seit einiger Zeit MTB. Ich bin, um natürlich ehrlich zu sein, kein Profi in technischen Belangen, versuche mich aber von Woche zu Woche weiter zu entwickeln .
Für einen Job bei euch würde ich sogar gern die Entfernung von 500km in Kauf nehmen.


Lieben Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Canyon_Support (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo Sebastian,

wie Deine Chancen stehen, kann ich mit den wenigen Angaben jetzt nicht zu vollster Zufriedenheit beantworten.

Aber bewerben kannst Du Dich immer und Spaß an der Radfahren ist bei uns nie von Nachteil.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## dertutnix (9. Juni 2011)

@ robert: gibt es zwei von euch, einer canyon.verkauf und einer canyon-personal? falls nicht, wäre das stringente schreiben mittels eines nicks auch im sinne des forums vorzuziehen...


----------



## Canyon_Support (9. Juni 2011)

@ dertutnix Bin einundderselbe Robert und betreue beide Nicks die für Canyon angemeldet sind. Normal ist canyon-personal nur für Personal und canyon-verkauf für den Service zuständig. Ist manchmal etwas mühselig sich ab- und wieder anzumelden, aus diesem Grund schrieb ich mit den beiden Accounts hier. 
Es ist so gedacht, dass Personal-Anfragen per PN an den Personal-Account gerichtet werden sollen und alles andere an den Verkaufs/Service-Account.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Personal_Canyon (27. Juli 2011)

Wir sind ständig auf der Suche nach neuen motivierten Mitarbeitern.

Hier ein paar neue Stellen, die zu besetzen sind.
Wir suchen einen Sales Agent für den Online-Bereich, einen Assistenten für die Serviceberatung, eine Aushilfe für die Serviceberatung und einen Serviceberater für unsere Servicewerkstatt. Alles Stellen sind natürlich auch für weibliche Bewerber ausgeschrieben.
Die Stellenbeschreibungen und die Kontaktdaten findet ihr in den angehängten Anzeigen.

Sales Agent für den Online-Bereich (m/w)
Assistent für die Serviceberatung (m/w)
Aushilfe für die Serviceberatung (m/w)
Serviceberater für unsere Servicewerkstatt (m/w)

Weitere Jobs bei Canyon Bicycles gibt es auf unserer Job-Seite auf der Homepage.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## wazza (27. Juli 2011)

Kommen für die ausgeschriebenen Praktika (bspw. Logistik/Materialwirtschaft) auch Master-Studenten in Frage oder sind die dafür eher "überqualifiziert"? Frage deswegen, weil sich ja sicherlich einige Studenten im Rahmen von Masterstudiengängen spezialisieren oder auf andere Fächer fokussieren als im Bacherlorstudium und dann ein "neuer" Blick ins Unternehmen ganz sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## Personal_Canyon (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

natürlich können sich auch Studenten eines Master-Studienganges auf diese Stelle bewerben.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## boogie164 (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hätte ein Frage zu den Stellenangeboten. Sind die oben genannten Stellen des Sales-Agenten und die des Assistenten des Serviceberaters Vollzeit oder Teilzeitstellen? Würde mich schon sehr für diese oben Ausgeschriebenen Stellen interessieren.

Viele Grüße

Björn


----------



## Personal_Canyon (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo Björn,

die Sales-Agent Stelle ist Vollzeit und die Assistenten Stelle ist sowohl in Teilzeit als auch in Vollzeit zu besetzen. Da suchen wir mehrere Leute.

Adresse an die Du Deine Bewerbung richten kannst steht unter den Anzeigen.


Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boogie164 (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo Robert,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Sucht ihr denn zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt erst Personal oder "as soon as posible"?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Pigeon (27. Juli 2011)

Bewerbung für eine Bachelorarbeit abgeschickt. Bin ja malgespannt


----------



## Canyon_Support (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo Björn,

asap.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## boogie164 (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo Robert.

Soll die Bewerbung zu jemand bestimmten gehen? 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Canyon_Support (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Björn,

Du bewibst Dich auf eine bestimmte Stelle und richtest diese Bewerbung an 

Canyon Bicycles GmbH 
Andrea Krämer
Karl-Tesche-Straße 12
56073 Koblenz

Das ist die Mitarbeiterin in unserer Peronalabteilung, die diese Bewerbung dann an die zuständigen Stellen weiterleitet.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## boogie164 (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Robert,

vielen Dank für die Auskunft. Bewerbung ist auf dem Weg. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SUPERGROBI 74 (7. August 2011)

Hallo!!!Sehr interessante Stellenangebote.Ist es zwingend erforderlich eine Ausbildung im kaufmännischen Bereich sowie als bzw oder Zweiradmechaniker zu haben.Bin glaube Ich auch ohne Ausbildung kompetent genug was Theorie und Praxis angeht.Und mit Herzblut dabei.Da Bikes meine Passion sind.Und ich auf Canyon schwöre und diese Bikes seit Jahren fahre.Wie zb Nerve Am und Torque etc.Bin mit der Materie vertraut.Kann man sich auch ohne abgeschlossene Ausbildung bewerben.Bin auch nicht ortsgebunden..Bitte um Infos.LG Andy


----------



## Personal_Canyon (10. August 2011)

Gern darfst Du Dich auch ohne bewerben. Unsere Personalabteilung wird sich dann mit Dir in Verbindung setzen.
Kann Dir leider nicht sagen, inwieweit dann entschieden wird.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Personal_Canyon (22. August 2011)

Hallo,

wir sind auf der Suche nach einem Teamleiter Marketing. Anbei findet ihr die Stellenbeschreibung.

Bewerbungen dürft ihr gern an folgende Adresse schicken.

Canyon Bicycles GmbH 
Andrea Krämer
Karl-Tesche-Straße 12
56073 Koblenz


Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Aalex (10. September 2011)

Bei mir war das wohl nichts. Wortlaut war, dass ihr nicht wisst wo ihr mich hinstecken sollt.

Schade.. Koblenz hätte so gut gepasst


----------



## Crash Biker (22. September 2011)

Hallo Robert,

besteht im internationalen Vertrieb bei Canyon auf absehbare Zeit auch Bedarf an Vollzeitmitarbeitern? Habe bereits Erfahrung im Onlinevertrieb von Sportartikeln (auch Markenfahrräder) und spreche außer Englisch noch Spanisch, Italienisch und Französisch. Hättest Du nähere Infos in Bezug auf den geplanten Vertrieb in der Schweiz?

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Personal_Canyon (27. September 2011)

Canyon sucht einen Teamleiter Marketing (m/w)


----------



## Personal_Canyon (27. September 2011)

Crash Biker schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> besteht im internationalen Vertrieb bei Canyon auf absehbare Zeit auch Bedarf an Vollzeitmitarbeitern? Habe bereits Erfahrung im Onlinevertrieb von Sportartikeln (auch Markenfahrräder) und spreche außer Englisch noch Spanisch, Italienisch und Französisch. Hättest Du nähere Infos in Bezug auf den geplanten Vertrieb in der Schweiz?
> 
> ...



Hallo Jan,

aktuell suchen wir niemanden, aber wir werden den Bereich zukünftig weiter ausbauen. Du kannst uns gern Deine Unterlagen schicken, da gerade Deine Sprachkenntnisse für uns von großem Interesse sind.
Wenn wir eine neue Stelle in diesem Bereich zu besetzen haben und Du dafür infrage kommst, melden wir uns gerne bei Dir.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## mr.j0e (29. September 2011)

Hallo Robert,
gibt es die Möglichkeit die angebotene Praktikumsstelle Produktentw./QS auch im Rahmen eine Diplomarbeit zu bearbeiten oder sich initiativ auf eine Diplomandenstelle im Bereich Entwicklung zu bewerben, besonders was Aerodynamik angeht wäre ein Themengebiet interessant.

Viele Grüße,
Veit


----------



## Personal_Canyon (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wir suchen weiterhin Zweiradmechaniker für unsere Servicewerkstatt.

Habt ihr Interesse, dann bewerbt euch unter: 

Canyon Bicycles GmbH
Personalabteilung
Frau Dr. Jutta Gatter
Karl-Tesche-Strasse 12
56073 Koblenz 

oder per Mail an [email protected]


----------



## MrDownhill97 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

kann man bei euch auch Ferien Jobs machen ??

Grüße Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (14. Oktober 2011)

Personal_Canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir suchen weiterhin Zweiradmechaniker für unsere Servicewerkstatt.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,

Habt Ihr eventuell Verwendung für einen Technischen Zeichner - Maschinenbau mit Erfahrung in SolidWorks, ProEngineer und AutoCAD, sowie einschlägiger Erfahrung im Prüfungswesen und natürlich mehrern Jahren als Hobby-Schrauber (wobei das nicht nur Bremsen einstellen ist ;-))?
Auf Eurer HP steht leider nichts wirklich passendes..... - Ich will mich ja auch nicht auf eine Anstellung bewerben, für die meine Qualifikation nicht passt.....

Gruß,

Stephan


----------



## Personal_Canyon (22. Oktober 2011)

MrDownhill97 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann man bei euch auch Ferien Jobs machen ??
> 
> Grüße Andy


 
Hallo Andy,
so pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Das kommt ganz drauf an. Was willst du denn machen und welche Voraussetzungen bringst du mit?
Schreib doch mal ausführlicher am besten an: [email protected]
Ausser du willst, dass das ganze Forum mitliest ;-)
Viele Grüße
Jutta


----------



## Basti1986 (8. November 2011)

Hallo Jutta,

Ich bin 25 Jahre alt habe eine Ausbildung zum Kaufmann für Bürokommunikation und mache gerade meinen Wirtschaftsfachwirt in Teilzeit Form! Habe 2 Jahre in den USA gelebt und bin daher ganz gut in Sprache und Schrift! Habe vorher noch eine Ausbildung zum Assistent für Bürokommunikation gemacht und habe bereits 3 Jahre Berufserfahrung bei einem International tätigem Dienstleistungs Unternehmen bei welchem ich täglich auf Englisch kommuniziere!

Da ich schon seit längerem einen fable für Canyon habe dachte ich, ich Frage mal an ob Ihr jemanden wie mich gebrauchen könntet und wenn ja in welchem Bereich?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus
MfG
Sebastian


----------



## Personal_Canyon (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

wir suchen einen Schichtleiter für unsere Fahrradmontage (M/W).

Dein Arbeitsgebiet bei uns umfasst:
· Termin- und qualitätsgerechte Fertigstellung von Canyon Neurädern für den Kunden
· Fachliche und disziplinarische Führung der Mitarbeiter Deiner Schicht
· Personal- und Kapazitätsplanung zur bestmöglichen Erreichung Deiner Ziele
· Sicherstellung einer kontinuierlichen Weiterentwicklung und Qualifikation Deiner Mitarbeiter
· Koordination und Implementierung von Produktänderungen
· Änderungen von bestehenden Montageprozessen
· Aktives Vorantreiben des KVP im Team Montage
· Mitarbeit bei der Entwicklung des Canyon Production System

Was Dich auszeichnet:
· Eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung als Zweiradmechaniker oder Meister
· Mindestens drei Jahre praktische Erfahrung in der Produktion, Fachbereich Montage
· Du handelst selbstständig und eigenverantwortlich
· Deine Vorgehensweise ist stets ziel- und ergebnisorientiert
· Durch Deine kommunikative Art gelingt es Dir, Deine Ziele im Team zu erreichen
· Du bist offen für neue Methoden und Prinzipien im Bereich Montage
· Du hast eine hohe Produktkenntnis
· Erfahrung im Umgang mit ERP -Systemen (Microsoft Navision) wünschenswert

Wenn Du Interesse hast, dann bewirb Dich bei:
Canyon Bicycles GmbH | Dr. Jutta Gatter | Karl-Tesche-Straße 12 | D-56073 Koblenz | [email protected]


----------



## Titanbein1302 (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jutta,

gestern Abend hast du per Mail schon eine Bewerbung von mir erhalten!

mfg aus dem Saarland......


----------



## Personal_Canyon (5. Januar 2012)

Canyon sucht einen *Praktikant Teams & Events* (m/w)

Wofür wir Deine Unterstützung brauchen:
· Mitarbeit bei der Planung, Organisation und Durchführung von Radsportevents, Festivals und
  Aktivitäten im In- und Ausland (auch an Wochenenden)
· ab 1. bzw. 15. März 2012 für sechs Monate
· Betreuung unserer Profisportler (Teammanagement & Materialversorgung)

Was Dich auszeichnet:
· Abgeschlossenes Grundstudium eines wirtschafts- oder kommunikationswissenschaftlichen Studienganges
· Erste Erfahrungen im Eventmanagement, Teammanagement oder ähnliches
· Organisationstalent, zuverlässige, zielorientierte und eigenständige Arbeitsweise
· Großes Interesse am Radsport
· Engagement, Eigeninitiative, Kreativität, Belastbarkeit und Flexibilität
· Kommunikationsstärke
· Deutsch und Englisch verhandlungssicher in Wort und Schrift
· Umfangreiche MS Office-Kenntnisse
· Reisebereitschaft
· Führerschein Klasse B (PKW )

Bei Interesse sende uns einfach Deine aussagekräftigen Bewerbungsunterlagen: Canyon Bicycles GmbH Dr. Jutta Gatter | Karl-Tesche-Straße 12 | D-56073 Koblenz | [email protected] | www.canyon.com


----------



## Karsten1977 (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo Canyon Team

was verdient man den eigentlich in der Produktion so ungefair 

kurz zu mir bin Zweirradmechaniker sehr leistungsbereit und habe erfahrungnn mit Rahmenaufbauten ( Liteville , Morewood)

stehe in Arbeit aber kann mir schon vorstellen zu wechseln glaube dann hätte ich mal wieder ein normales Wochenende meistens zumindesten

wäre sehr dankbar für eine Antwort 

gruss


----------



## pedaldriven (15. Januar 2012)

und wie schauts aus mit einer Ausbildung zb.s. als Zweiradmechaniker ? oder ähnliches ?


----------



## moerxer (26. Januar 2012)

MissGin schrieb:


> ich finde Koblenz sollte bleiben wo es ist



Komm, wir essen, Opa! oder wie jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Personal_Canyon (26. März 2012)

Für unser New Media Team suchen wir noch Verstärkung in Form eines Online-Redakteurs (m/w). 

Wofür wir Deine Unterstützung brauchen:
· Recherche und Erstellung zielgruppengerechter Reportagen, Newsletterartikel und anderer, vorwiegend technisch orientierter Textbeiträge für Online-Publikationen
· Erstellung von speziellen Features zu Produkten und technischen Innovationen nach Vorgaben des Marketings
· Aufarbeitung komplexer Inhalte für verschiedene Medienkanäle in enger Zusammenarbeit mit Produktmanagement und Entwicklung
· Aktive Weiterentwicklung und Strukturierung der Canyon Technologiekommunikation

Was dich auszeichnet:
· Fähigkeit zur journalistischen Aufarbeitung und Darstellung komplexer technischer und
fahrradspezifischer Sachverhalte
· Ausgeprägtes Verständnis für strukturierte, redaktionelle Arbeit, stilsichere und routinierte Schreibweise sowie klare Zielgruppenansprache
· Hervorragende Kenntnisse im Bereich Fahrradtechnologie und eine Affinität zu unseren Produkten
· Beherrschung der tätigkeitsrelevanten IT -Tools
· Grammatikalisch und orthographisch einwandfreie Deutsch- und sehr gute Englischkenntnisse

Bei Interesse sende uns einfach Deine aussagekräftigen Bewerbungsunterlagen: Canyon Bicycles GmbH | Dr. Jutta Gatter | Karl-Tesche-Straße 12 | D-56073 Koblenz | [email protected] | www.canyon.com


----------



## udel (24. Juni 2012)

Gestern bei Facebook gesehen: Canyon sucht wieder einen Online Marketing Manager - Schwerpunkt Social Media.

http://www.canyon.com/ueber_canyon/jobs.html


----------



## Canyon_Support (10. September 2012)

Neben vielen anderen Stellen, die ihr alle auch auf unserer Facebook Fanpage finden könnt, haben wir auch eine Stelle in unserem Entwicklungsbüro zu besetzen. Gesucht wird ein Mediengestalter oder Grafiker. Wenn Du der oder die Richtige bist, dann bewirb Dich.






Bei Interesse sende uns einfach Deine aussagekräftigen Bewerbungsunterlagen: Canyon Bicycles GmbH Dr. Jutta Gatter | Karl-Tesche-Straße 12 | D-56073 Koblenz | [email protected] | www.canyon.com


----------



## MalteetlaM (10. September 2012)

Muss man immatrikuliert sein, wenn man sich für ein Praktikum bewirbt, oder kann man auch ein abgeschlossenes Studium haben? In den Stellenanzeigen wirkt es so als ob beides möglich ist. Auf Nachfrage hieß es, nur Immatrikulierte können ein Praktikum machen.


----------



## Mehrsau (13. September 2012)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Muss man immatrikuliert sein, wenn man sich für ein Praktikum bewirbt, oder kann man auch ein abgeschlossenes Studium haben? In den Stellenanzeigen wirkt es so als ob beides möglich ist. Auf Nachfrage hieß es, nur Immatrikulierte können ein Praktikum machen.



Du stellst eine Frage die du bereits beantwortet bekommen hast? Merkwürdig.


----------



## MalteetlaM (13. September 2012)

Absolut nicht merkwürdig. In den Anzeigen ist keine eindeutige Aussage erkennbar. Bei einem Kontakt mit Canyon antwortete ein Praktikant: "Grundsätzlich werden NUR immatrikulierte Studenten genommen!". Ich kenne aber Leute die nicht immatrikuliert sind und ein Praktikum gemacht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (13. September 2012)

Wie wäre es dann, dass du alle Infos auf einmal auf den Tisch legst und nicht um den heissen Brei rumredest? Leute gibt's..


----------



## kettmi (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Peter,

ich bin Projektleiter in einem Marktforschungsinstitut (>10 Jahre) für internationale Studien (B2C und B2B).
Hätte ich Chancen für das Profil "Senior Marketing Manager international" oder "Operativer Support Internationale Märkte"?

Besten Dank,

Kettmi


----------



## saturno (18. Oktober 2012)

kettmi schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> ich bin Projektleiter in einem Marktforschungsinstitut (>10 Jahre) für internationale Studien (B2C und B2B).
> Hätte ich Chancen für das Profil "Senior Marketing Manager international" oder "Operativer Support Internationale Märkte"?
> ...





nein auf keinen fall, mit so einer bewerbung, geht gar nicht


(warum mailst du die nciht direkt an????)


----------



## Mainzerger (23. Oktober 2012)

@Personal_Canyon
Ich wollte mal leise nachfragen, ob ihr auch ein duales Studium anbietet?
Es stand nicht direkt auf eurer Webseite, deswegen wollte ich leise nachfragen.


----------

